# new to bay area



## beefarooni (Jun 18, 2007)

I just moved to sunnyvale, CA and would like ot get into a D&D group if possible. I've been playing for the last 12 years since 2.0, and enjoy playing thoroughly. I am up to date on all the rules for 3.0 and 3.5. If anyone knows of any groups that meet regularly let me know. rvdjt@yahoo.com. Thanks.

_Edit: Moved to Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, and added location tag. - Eridanis_


----------



## grodog (Jun 19, 2007)

beefarooni---

You should check out Critical Hit, the Bay Area gaming board @ http://www.cilibrin.net/rolldice/index.php and you'll also want to check out the thread there on FLGSs too:  http://www.cilibrin.net/rolldice/viewtopic.php?t=52


----------



## aboyd (Jun 19, 2007)

beefarooni said:
			
		

> I just moved to sunnyvale, CA and would like ot get into a D&D group if possible.



Hi.  You can see my old post here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=174466

That post kicked off a game with 5 players (and a DM).  We play in San Jose area, maybe a 20 minute drive from Sunnyvale.  We are now at level 4.  Our group is mostly chaotic and/or neutral, so we're not the good guys, but not truly evil either.  Perhaps just mercenary.  Our setting is Greyhawk, Azure Sea area.

If you're in your 30s (give or take a little), working, and do not intend to LARP or voice-act your way through a game, you may want to consider us.  We've lost 1 member and need to fill that gap.  We play 2 Thursday nights per month.  Our next meeting is the 21st or 28th, we're still deciding (and may decide to do both, it's up in the air).

My email is enworld (at) outshine.com.

-Tony


----------

